# Dodge gets it



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Well upon the new release of the new diesel ram 1500 it will have its own badgeing. HFE. High Fuel efficiency. Come on Chevy how bout it. The Eco badge sharing is not public awareness. And yes I did buy a aftermarket Jetta diesel emblem. But it should be a noticeable factory badge.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

As low production as the cruze diesel is compared to the overall fleet, I wonder if GM doesn't want to advertise their beta testing. Probably will gain a badge in 2016.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

I kind of like the ECO Diesel badge on the fender of the dodge


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

2014 US sales:
Chevy Siverado = 529,755 
GMC Sierra = 211,833
Ford F Series (150, 250, 350) = 753,851
Ram P/Us = 439,789 

GM probably doesn't think they have to do anything as they are outselling the competition. Check these pages.

2015 Light-Duty V-8 Challenge: Fuel Economy - PickupTrucks.com Special Reports

PickupTrucks.com - Special Reports


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

You could now add Chevy Colorado sales to that as well. Next year the 2.8L duramax diesel Colorado comes out, will see if they have any diesel badging, my guess they will. 

If they use the new GM 8 speed auto I don't see how the lighter Colorado diesel will not surpass the dodge 30MPG highway rating.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I will be driving 1 of them next year !


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

spacedout said:


> You could now add Chevy Colorado sales to that as well. Next year the 2.8L duramax diesel Colorado comes out, will see if they have any diesel badging, my guess they will.
> 
> If they use the new GM 8 speed auto I don't see how the lighter Colorado diesel will not surpass the dodge 30MPG highway rating.


I'm sure it will. Probably just going to be the same badging as the current Duramax, with some minor tweaks. I agree with Gator though. A standout diesel badge for the CTD is a must! Alas, most likely in 2016 as you mentioned. If that does happen, I'll be all over it.


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

Well, at least Dodge can get a badge right. Their cars are junk, but their badges rule. I'll take the de-badged Chevy.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

brian v said:


> I will be driving 1 of them next year !


I will be considering a Colorado in a few years as well. I need a ground clearance increase, as every single repair I have had in the last 10 years was due to road debris damage(oil pan, gas tank, & lower front grill). Would consider the chevy trax/Buick encore with 1.4T, but I would be paying the same price as a real truck.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Gator said:


> Well upon the new release of the new diesel ram 1500 it will have its own badgeing. HFE. High Fuel efficiency. Come on Chevy how bout it. The Eco badge sharing is not public awareness. And yes I did buy a aftermarket Jetta diesel emblem. But it should be a noticeable factory badge.





MOTO13 said:


> Well, at least Dodge can get a badge right. Their cars are junk, but their badges rule. I'll take the de-badged Chevy.


the badging cant be THAT good, you're still calling it a Dodge.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

boraz said:


> the badging cant be THAT good, you're still calling it a Dodge.


Hey, you know the old saying, "If you can't Dodge it, Ram it".


----------



## rodney5 (Sep 30, 2013)

HAHA- I must say when I saw the tittle my mind immediately went to how they market the Challenger and Chevy doesn't market the SS. 
Sorry for the interuption, continue as you were.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Another Colorado fan here. Well, Canyon.

Idk why, but I always liked how VW subtley marked their diesels with a simple TDI badge, or a real throwback here -


----------



## VtTD (Nov 5, 2013)

I'll spray paint the word diesel on anyone's car who will fly me in to do the job. I'll even pay for the paint.


----------



## Gman (Nov 8, 2014)

yeah in a few years I too will probably trade up to a duramax canyon...

but yes a nice little logo would be nice...although I do kind of like the look on peoples faces when they find out its a diesel hehe


----------

